

Snarfbot search - jluedke

This is an early alpha i have made for demonstration. I am looking for feedback on use ability, and usefulness of the site. Any comments are welcome.<p>---<p>Snarfbot is a new way to search.  It allows you to easily     compare results from multiple search engines at once without altering or reinterpreting the results. Future updates to Snarfbot will include the ability to create     custom search tabs and tab groups that you can share with your friends and colleagues.<p>http://www.snarfbot.com/
======
walesmd
1) It's not a new way to search, there are literally thousands of these
around. They are so successful I can't remember a single one of their domains.

2) Hooray, we learned the iframe tag in class today. Time to change the web!

In all seriousness, if it saves you time - congrats, you've nailed the first
step in developing great products: create them for you, what you need. It's
always fun to play around with these things and it may prove useful to you
personally.

I would have rather spent the $6 on a pack of smokes than a domain for this
though.

~~~
jluedke
1) Well, whats new is the ability to create your own groups, and add any
search engine you want. I have seen some sites that are similar but never
specifically for search.

2) I do find the site useful, and imagine others will to. Granted the iframe
tag is not exactly new technology, however I don't think good ideas
necessarily need to re-invent the internet. As for the $6 no comment...

------
izaidi
Usability-wise, it seems fine. I'm not sure how useful it is, though. What's
the value of sifting through six different sets of search results, as opposed
to just using Google? If I don't see what I'm looking for on the first page of
Google results, I'm more likely to click through to the second or third (or
sixth) page than I am to switch to a different search engine, even if the
switch is as simple as changing tabs.

~~~
jluedke
Well, it depends what you are searching for it may not be the right tool for
every job, but neither is google. There are certainly situations where
multiple engines are useful. Try out the craigslist group for an example, or
the Library group.

